# 40 Gallon Breeder or a 55 Gallon?



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm running 3 Walmart Clip On light with 13 watt CFL's on my 40b low tech, no issues.


----------



## leaveittweaver (Apr 17, 2012)

tiggity said:


> I'm running 3 Walmart Clip On light with 13 watt CFL's on my 40b low tech, no issues.


I just looked at your tank journal. That looks pretty snazzy! I bet it's inexpensive too. 

I don't understand the timing though with the lights? I really don't understand lighting so please excuse my stupid questions.


----------



## MurphyC (Mar 29, 2013)

My mate runs a 50 gal with 25 Congo tetra and has done for some time without issue, AQAdviser says around 27 for this size so I would say, 20 ct in the 40 gall and 30 ct in the 55 gal?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I have a 55g which is nice but for scaping it's nice to have a wider tank.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

leaveittweaver said:


> I just looked at your tank journal. That looks pretty snazzy! I bet it's inexpensive too.
> 
> I don't understand the timing though with the lights? I really don't understand lighting so please excuse my stupid questions.


Thanks! The clip-on lights are pretty cheap $7 each and got a 3-pack CFL for the same price. I use timing with my lights to control/prevent algae - 5 hrs on, 4 hrs off (siesta), 5 hrs on


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

I vote 40B as well, the dimensions are nice for creating depth in the scape


----------



## sarazorz (Feb 11, 2013)

+1 on the 40b.


----------



## Silky (Sep 21, 2011)

Agree on the 40 gallon breeder, I have 55's and I wish i have the footprint a 40 has, you can only do some much with 12 inches (thats what she said)


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

You can always get a 65gal. 40B footprint and 24inch tall


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

40B!!! Or 65 if you can't really decide from either one


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

Another vote for the 40.
The 55 really has a less than ideal dimensions for anything really, even fish without plants. 
You want a nice, deep footprint, especially for planting.


----------



## Type (Apr 5, 2003)

40 Breeder is definitely nicer than the 55 gallon. After you have a deeper tank,the 12-13 inch deep tanks just look too narrow. When I see 55 gallon tanks set up at a local lfs I can't believe how close that back wall seems to be. That extra 6 inches of depth really makes a difference.


----------



## Type (Apr 5, 2003)

For lighting you can go with the home depot clamp lamp X4 ($8.50 each) Just remove the clamp assembly and get some screw in cfl's. That's what I did after seeing it somewhere (may have been this site).


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

I got a 50g breeder. 

36x18x19.

Great compromise. I had a 55, and it is a great tank but you are somewhat limited on the scape. I was able to make something nice but always wanted more depth. 40b were hard to find that had good seals (long story) With this 50g its perfect and im super happy.


----------



## gabysapha (Oct 26, 2011)

tiggity said:


> Thanks! The clip-on lights are pretty cheap $7 each and got a 3-pack CFL for the same price. I use timing with my lights to control/prevent algae - 5 hrs on, 4 hrs off (siesta), 5 hrs on


You just saved me so much money on lighting... thank you <3


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

gabysapha said:


> You just saved me so much money on lighting... thank you <3



roud:


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

40b or 50b if you can. 50b is one of my fav sizes.

jB


----------



## Kado (Oct 30, 2012)

I used to use cfls on my 40b, but I had trouble finding a good place to clamp things and the ones I bought would never stay at the correct angel. So, I switched to 2x21w t5 lights in a DIY hood. They now light up the tank much more evenly and I don't have to worry about dropping them in the water. Also haven't had trouble growing anything. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=199978&highlight=40b+approved


----------

